# What do you want played at your funeral?



## jesuslistenstoblackmetal (Aug 11, 2007)

Opeth- Harvest
Opeth- Patterns In The Ivy Pt. II
Opeth- Windowpane (on piano)
Opeth- Hours Of Wealth
Opeth- Still Day Beneath The Sun
Debriefing (from MGSIII soundtrack)


----------



## greg-the-fox (Aug 11, 2007)

That Requiem song by Mozart.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Aug 11, 2007)

Either the "Pie Jesu" piece from Andrew Lloyd Webber's Requiem, or the song "Fallen Embers" (as performed by Enya).  Maybe both. 

EDIT: And maybe the "Forrest Gump" Feather Theme. ^^


----------



## Jelly (Aug 11, 2007)

Maple Leaf Rag
Beer Barrel Polka

*Everybody Have Fun Tonight by Wang Chung*


----------



## MacroKaiju (Aug 11, 2007)

somethign along the lines of Death Clock or close to. Somethign that would rip my soul from where it was back into my body as the walls melt and burn and bats start flying around eating everyone. One song in particual would be Meshuggah "shed" or maybe NIN "closer" just becuase


----------



## Nollix (Aug 11, 2007)

November Rain - GNR


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm a little tea pot
or
The Hokey Pokey!


----------



## crimsonwolf90 (Aug 11, 2007)

I want it to rock or be mellow...sooooo

either disturbed- ten thousand fists....or maybe avenged sevenfold- Bat country if I wanted it to rock...

If I wanted mellow...then it would be nothing but Jimmy buffet songs, especialy margaritaville.


----------



## firefox_b (Aug 11, 2007)

_"Don't Fear the Reaper" _ by Blue Oyster Cult, or perhaps _Take Me To The Other Side_ by The Doors...possibly _"I'll Be Glad When You're Dead, You Rascal You," _ while I can't recall the artist of that...   :wink:


----------



## DavidN (Aug 11, 2007)

The 42-minute-long "Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence" by Dream Theater. That should annoy them.


----------



## Option7 (Aug 11, 2007)

I really don't know. I've thought about it a couple of times before, but I always fail.

There's a few Nirvana tracks that would probably fit the mood.

No wait, in fact, Zzyzx Rd. by Stone Sour.

Then maybe some NWA...


----------



## Aden (Aug 11, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> The 42-minute-long "Six Degrees of Inner Turbulence" by Dream Theater. That should annoy them.



I'd actually have to go with _Octavarium_, because the ending to that song is just amazing.


----------



## nobuyuki (Aug 11, 2007)

well first they'll have to get me in the john travolta saturday night fever pose, full rigor, for the wake.  Then, I want them to play "Love Machine" by the Miracles.


Edit:  Also, I want a hawaiian shirt and a pair of shades ala weekend at bernies


----------



## Caution_Cat (Aug 11, 2007)

King Missle - Detatchable Penis


----------



## Seratuhl (Aug 12, 2007)

It would make me very happy to see people cry in my funeral!!!

The following songs shall be selected:

Ballad of the wind fish orchestrated- Legend of Zelda

Mad World- Gary Jules

Jedi Enclave Ruins theme-  Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic 2


----------



## Kawazu Awazili (Aug 12, 2007)

My funeral won't really be a funeral, that term generates too much negativity in death... and death is one thing I can't take seriously anymore. Just to be a smartass and contradict myself, I'd start the ritual off with "The Funeral" by Sentenced. Then, wild Turkish doumbek drummers and Spanish classical guitarists would burst out of my empty coffin, parade into the funeral parlor with an intense tropical jam session and lead everyone in a conga line out to a mystical site in the woods where I was already secretly buried years and years ago; therefore revealing that I was a ghostly hallucination all along.


----------



## Starburst (Aug 12, 2007)

I would totally start off with "Funeral for a Friend (Love Lies Bleeding)" by Elton John.

Follow it up with "Somewhere Over the Rainbow."


----------



## umdie80weiss (Aug 12, 2007)

Depends on how i died....
If i get murdered iÂ´ll take Hammerfall: Hammer of Justice
"and down in your hole
Solitary darkness rule
You are forlorn
Cause justice will be mine

Prowling the night
Justice calling - We'll track you down
Justice calling - Ready to strike
Justice calling - Breaking the chains
Hammer of Justice seeking his revenge"

If i die because my time ran out iÂ´ll take "Glory to the Brave" also from Hammerfall
"Nothing on earth stays forever
But none of your deeds were in vein
Deep in our hearts you will live again
You're gone to the home of the brave


Every solemn moment I will treasure inside
Even though it's hard to understand
That a silent wind can blow the candle out
Taking everything leaving the pain far behind"

If i kill myself Linkin Park "In the end" i think the lyrics are known.
And if i die in an accident Nightwish "Angels fall first"
"An angelface smiles to me
Under a headline of tragedy
That smile used to give me warmth
Farewell - no words to say
Beside the cross on your grave
And those forever burning candles

Needed elsewhere
To remind us of the shortness of our time
Tears laid for them
Tears of love tears of fear
Bury my dreams dig up my sorrows
Oh Lord why
The angels fall first?"


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive got a lovely bunch of coconuts

and be buried with some


----------



## Keyan Marvel (Aug 12, 2007)

Yellow Submarine- The Beatles


----------



## balt-lightning (Aug 12, 2007)

Keyan Marvel said:
			
		

> Yellow Submarine- The Beatles




dammit
you beat me kid <3


----------



## gero (Aug 20, 2007)

I talk to the wind by King Crimson.


----------



## adambomb (Aug 20, 2007)

to be honest, i want my funeral a fun event, not something sad that im finally dead. so something up beat and lively, maybe some swing jazz, and some punk/shred metal like green day's "ha ha you're dead" or "Dead man's dream" by john 5. followed by something epic like the boondock saints theme


----------



## webkilla (Aug 20, 2007)

possible winners:

Loch Lomond - performed live by runrig (or a really good runrig cover band)

The Playdose - instrumental track by The Natergale (danish band, very sad'ish song)

The Brazilian - by Genesis

The Flame - by Cheap Tricks (that thing is good for any emotional moment really)

Magic Nights in the Lobby bar - by Davi Spillane & Louis de Paori (the gaelic hit factory, good sing&song writers)

Freebird - Lynyrd Skynyrd (for obvious reasons)

All good things - Nelly Furtado (good for cremations)

Imagine - John Lennon (because we're all dreamers)

Rose - James Horner (the titanic soundtrack...)

Adiago - Safri Due (wonderful instrumental track)

I wanna add something ABBA on the list too... i think Super Trooper, but i'm not sure...

Queen tracks: Who wants to live forever, The show must go on and of course We are the champion

Memories - from the Cats musical (i want it played out on harp...)

The Preacher at Arrakeen - Brian Tyler (OST from Children of Dune, loving it)

ALMOST ANYTHING ENYA! GAH!!! Who can say,  Tea-house moon, Book of days, The sun in the stream (my parents used to put me to sleep at night with that on when i was a kid)

Frozen - Madonna (THE ULTIMATE TEARJERKER!) (alternatly The Power of goodbye)

Ascencion - Mike Oldfield (love this man's music)

so much to choose between... gah


----------



## BlackWolfie (Aug 23, 2007)

This is gonna be difficult but lets see, it'd probably have to be a few out of the following.

*Live and Let die - Paul McCartney and Wings* (what a way to go  )

*Mad World- Gary Jules* (depressing but i kinda like it)

*Wind Beneath my Wings - Sonata Arctica* (Bette Middler cover and so much better)

*The End of this Chapter - Sonata Arctica*
_Chapter One]
I gave you my time
I gave you my whole life
I gave you my love, every dime
They told me it was... a crime

Do you remember?
Or did it all go in vain...

[Chapter Two]
I looked in the light, I sat in your coalmine
The promise they made, I should keep?
Make sure that we would never meet

I can't remember
The promise I made so deep

Tell me that past times won't die...
Tell me that old lies are alive_

*Gravenimage - Sonata Arctica* (and the wolves howling at the end are eerily amazing)
_We met that night, when the sea ran high.
And I craved for more of that near-love experience.
Those who the music hath then joined together, are now put asunder....

Remember me, when I lit the fire.
To keep us warm.
On a cold winter morning. Now I pass through the moment.
Can I still recognize a beautiful melody...

I play a note, but hear no sound. Have I lost my love or the wings I found.
When I was young,,,
...and eager to please anyone who had time..._

*The Cage - Sonata Arctica*
_The dream is alive, I can run up the hills every night,
go around and see another side of the tree.
All I want is to be untamed and free, howl and (dream).

The dream is alive, with the moon on the hills every night,
run around and see another side of the dream.
Freedom has a meaning for me, you can't tame me..._

*Full Moon - Sonata Arctica* (simply because its awesome)

*Hold on to Love - Power Quest*

*Dawn Over a New World - Drangonforce* (particually fitting)
_In the darkness of the night in the shadows of the dawn
It's turning black no looking back the sands of time are sown
When the day will slowly end and the sun has turned to grey
Will we feel the power of freedom with the dawn of a new day?

Over mountains paved with gold and through the valleys of the slain
Our quest will lead us onwards to the journey of the brave
When the time has come to stand for the power we believe
We will ring the sound of victory for one and all to see

Sometimes in your darkest dreams you will feel the haunting pain
Silent tears of your hidden fears come to haunt you once again
Fight on for the memories of the everlasting dream
Their in the silent lands on wings of glory free
We can go on forever with the darkness so far away
And the warriors who live forever fight on to the end

Across the highest mountains and through the endless seas
Our journey ever onwards fight until we all be free
Through the darkness shining the never ending light
On through the days of glory rise towards the fight

And one day we will find a way toward this distant golden age
The cries of war will sound the day
We stand before the dawn of a new world

On through the raging thunder across the seven seas
Cold winter skies are falling on the battles we have seen_

*Carry On - Manowar* (you gotta love it)
_The north star always guides me
When winter skies are gray
And I wait for sun when all are one
I shall not betray
Calling at me
I'm waiting when all are led astray

Carry on my sons forever
Carry On when I am gone
Carry On for when the day is long
Forever Carry On
For as long as we're together
Then forever Carry On_

*Heart Of a Dragon - Dragonforce* (the name says it all, the feel of a song is just perfect)


I'll stop there, there are so many i could list....i guess it just depends how i want people to feel when all is said and done but i think i'd definitely like the respective band to play it if that was possible or at least to be there...especially Sonata Arctica


----------



## AbyssPL (Aug 23, 2007)

*Dissection- No Dreams Breed in Breathless Sleep* (Instrumental)
*Dissection- Into Infinite Obscurity* (Instrumental)
*Dawn- Vya Kal* (Instrumental)


*Wintersun- Death and the Healing*
_A windstorm dropped a bird from the sky
It fell to the ground and it's wings broke and died
But when the time got by, back to sky it flied
'cause the wings healed in time and the bird was I

Time is the death and the healing
Take your last breath, 'cause death is deceiving
Time is the past, now and tomorrow
Days fly so fast and it leaves me so hollow

A snowstorm blew inside a wolf's eyes
And the frozen tears covered all the mountainsides
But then the time got by and the wolf died
And someday that wolf would be I_


*Bulat Okudzhava- Gruzinskaya pesnya*
_(English translation)
I shall bury a grape stone in the warm fertile soil by my house,
and Iâ€™ll kiss the vine twig and gather sweet grapes, my reward,
and Iâ€™ll call all my friends to the feast, and love in my heart I will rouse...
Otherwise, whatâ€™s the purpose of living in this lasting world?

Dear guests, come to table, I extend you my kind invitation,
tell me straight in my face the opinion of me that you hold,
God almighty will send me forgiveness for my transgression.
Otherwise, whatâ€™s the purpose of living in this lasting world?

Dressed in purple, my charming Dali for me will be singing,
dressed in black, Iâ€™ll sit bending my head without saying a word,
Iâ€™ll be listening enchanted and Iâ€™ll die from deep love and sad feeling...
Otherwise, whatâ€™s the purpose of living in this lasting world?

When the sunset starts swirling and searching the corners around,
May the images float, as if real, again, may them swirl
right in front of my eyes: a blue ox, a white eagle, a trout...
Otherwise, whatâ€™s the purpose of living at all in this world?_


*Bulat Okudzhava- Modlitva*
_(English translation)
While the world is still turning, and while the daylight is broad,
Oh Lord, pray, please give everyone what he or she hasnâ€™t got.
Give the timid a horse to ride, give the wise a bright head,
Give the fortunate money and about me donâ€™t forget.

While the world is still turning, Lord, You are omnipotent,
Let those striving for power wield it to their heart's content.
Give a break to the generous, at least for a day or two,
Pray, give Cain repentance, and remember me, too.

I know You are almighty, and I believe You are wise
Like a soldier killed in a battle believes heâ€™s in paradise.
Like every eared creature believes, oh, my Lord, in You,
Like we believe, doing something, not knowing what we do.

Oh Lord, oh my sweet Lord, my blue eyed Lord, Youâ€™re good!
While the world is still turning, wondering, why it should,
While it has got sufficient fire and time, as You see,
Give each a little of something and remember about me!_


----------



## AbyssPL (Aug 23, 2007)

*Dawn- Vya Kal* (Instrumental)
*Dissection- Into Infinite Obscurity* (Instrumental)
*Dissection- No Dreams Breed in Breathless Sleep* (Instrumental)
*Burzum- RundtgÃ¥ing Av Den Transcendentale Egenhetens StÃ¸tte*
*Drudkh- Glare Of Autumn*


*Wintersun- Death and the Healing*
_A windstorm dropped a bird from the sky
It fell to the ground and it's wings broke and died
But when the time got by, back to sky it flied
'cause the wings healed in time and the bird was I

Time is the death and the healing
Take your last breath, 'cause death is deceiving
Time is the past, now and tomorrow
Days fly so fast and it leaves me so hollow

A snowstorm blew inside a wolf's eyes
And the frozen tears covered all the mountainsides
But then the time got by and the wolf died
And someday that wolf would be I_


*Bulat Okudzhava- Modlitva*
(English translation)
_While the world is still turning, and while the daylight is broad,
Oh Lord, pray, please give everyone what he or she hasnâ€™t got.
Give the timid a horse to ride, give the wise a bright head,
Give the fortunate money and about me donâ€™t forget.

While the world is still turning, Lord, You are omnipotent,
Let those striving for power wield it to their heart's content.
Give a break to the generous, at least for a day or two,
Pray, give Cain repentance, and remember me, too.

I know You are almighty, and I believe You are wise
Like a soldier killed in a battle believes heâ€™s in paradise.
Like every eared creature believes, oh, my Lord, in You,
Like we believe, doing something, not knowing what we do.

Oh Lord, oh my sweet Lord, my blue eyed Lord, Youâ€™re good!
While the world is still turning, wondering, why it should,
While it has got sufficient fire and time, as You see,
Give each a little of something and remember about me!_


*Bulat Okudzhava- Gruzinskaya pesnya*
(English translation)
_I shall bury a grape stone in the warm fertile soil by my house,
and Iâ€™ll kiss the vine twig and gather sweet grapes, my reward,
and Iâ€™ll call all my friends to the feast, and love in my heart I will rouse...
Otherwise, whatâ€™s the purpose of living in this lasting world?

Dear guests, come to table, I extend you my kind invitation,
tell me straight in my face the opinion of me that you hold,
God almighty will send me forgiveness for my transgression.
Otherwise, whatâ€™s the purpose of living in this lasting world?

Dressed in purple, my charming Dali for me will be singing,
dressed in black, Iâ€™ll sit bending my head without saying a word,
Iâ€™ll be listening enchanted and Iâ€™ll die from deep love and sad feeling...
Otherwise, whatâ€™s the purpose of living in this lasting world?

When the sunset starts swirling and searching the corners around,
May the images float, as if real, again, may them swirl
right in front of my eyes: a blue ox, a white eagle, a trout...
Otherwise, whatâ€™s the purpose of living at all in this world?_


----------



## Unbrokenkarma (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess the people I leave behind can choose whatever they want, I'm sure they will have certain songs that remind them of me that I don't know about, and a funeral is really for them anyway.

My only request is that the final song played is "Always look on the bright side of Death" by Monty Python  My whole family knows this, and everyone close to me will keep being informed, because that song sums it up beautifully.


----------



## Hakar (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe - The Inkspots
Morality Bites - Discworld 2 intro music


----------



## MiRiKaLrOmAnCe (Aug 26, 2007)

Green day- Ha ha your dead
My chemical romance: I never told you what I do for a living
Blink 182- whats my age again.
Idk some emo band
And a song me and my cousin wrote: "You tripped over jello."


----------



## McRoz (Aug 26, 2007)

Something that's high-pitched, loud, fast and painfully ironic.


----------



## Tower (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm a livin' in a box
I'm a livin' in a cardboard box
I'm a livin' in a box
I'm a livin' in a cardboard box
I'm a livin' in a box


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 28, 2007)

"Gone Away" by The Offspring


----------



## boywonder (Aug 28, 2007)

The Song You Hear When You Die
by Lemon Demon.


----------



## Zero_Point (Aug 28, 2007)

Mandelgroove by Blue Man Group.


----------



## wrathofautumn (Aug 29, 2007)

Something from ICP or Mushroom Head or something. Or maybe the Danse Macabre :3 

But I definitely want my epitaph to say

"Here lies Wrath: YOU'RE NEXT!!"


----------



## kitetsu (Aug 29, 2007)

The saddest orchestral score from Harry Gregson Williams.

Wait, wait, i got a better one: Adagio for Strings.


----------



## evil_ed667 (Aug 29, 2007)

Bauhaus - "Bela Lugosi's Dead"
Christian Death - "the Drowning"
Virgin Prunes - "Pagan Lovesong"


----------



## Faradin (Aug 31, 2007)

Bananaphone!!


----------



## McRoz (Sep 2, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Bananaphone!!


That's so perfect XD


----------



## WatchfulStorm (Sep 2, 2007)

Mabey "stairway to Heaven" I know it's satanic when played backwards but it seems alright. Or some song by Joe Satriani, any of them and I'll be really happy.


----------



## McRoz (Sep 3, 2007)

WatchfulStorm said:
			
		

> Mabey "stairway to Heaven" I know it's satanic when played backwards but it seems alright. Or some song by Joe Satriani, any of them and I'll be really happy.


Alright, another Satriani fan 
Don't worry about Stairway to Heaven, that rumor is a lot of BS. Go look it up on youtube; it only sounds satanic if you're prompted to believe so.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Sep 3, 2007)

Black Label Society â€“ Fureal Bell or
Down â€“ Bury Me in smoke


----------



## wolfydog (Sep 3, 2007)

Shadows Fall - Another Hero Lost


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't really want a funeral, but if someone wanted to play a song to remember me by, I'd like it to be *No One Lives Forever* by *Oingo Boingo* because a. it's pretty much my philosophy in life, and b. he's right, no one lives forever!

_Let's have a party there's a full moon in the sky 
It's the hour of the wolf and I don't want to die  . . . 

No one beats him at his game 
For very long but just the same 
Who cares, there's no place safe to hide 
Nowhere to run, no time to cry 
So celebrate while you still can 
'Cause any second it may end. 
And when it's all been said and done
Better that you had some fun _


----------



## lobosabio (Sep 15, 2007)

"Requiem" from the Wolf's Rain soundtracks


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Sep 17, 2007)

Verdi's Requiem - "Dies Irae"

A song that will inspire fear and despair as my black, horrific barrow is borne to its final destination upon a steely bier.

_Dies irae, dies illa
solvet saeclum in favilla
teste David cum Sybilla
Dies irae, dies illa
Quantus tremor est futurus,
quando judex est venturus
cuncta stricte discussurus._


*Day of wrath and doom impending!
Heaven and earth in ashes ending
David's word with Sibyl's blending
Day of wrath and doom impending!
Oh, what fear man's bosom rendeth!
When from heaven the judge descendeth!
On whose sentence all dependeth.*


----------



## Esplender (Sep 18, 2007)

Prostitute Disfigurement - Rotting Away Is Better Than Being Gay


----------

